
Visual Studio Mobile Center - vdepizzol
https://www.visualstudio.com/vs/mobile-center/
======
joemellin
Hey all, I am on the Mobile Center team. We are creating amazing work flows
for app developers of any language or platform. From React Native to Swift.

Please share any of your questions or areas of the mobile app creation process
that are most frustrating / annoying / time-consuming to you.

